# Is 63 degrees celsius too hot for a GPU core?



## Martingale00 (Nov 26, 2006)

I just checked my Nvidia control panel and it says that my GPU core is 63 degrees celcius. That's really hot....that's like a 150 degrees isn't it? :4-dontkno I do have the box selected that says "notify me if GPU temps reach threshhold" and it hasn't notified me yet, and the graph that it has goes up to 130 degrees celsius. What should a GPU run at? Thanks.


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

63 idle is pretty high, is the fan running and do you have good case flow? the temp at which the card starts to throttle is around 120c, but thats way too high.


----------



## Martingale00 (Nov 26, 2006)

The 63 reading was after playing video games for about 45 minutes. When the computer hasn't been used much it bounces between about 55 and 59. Right now SpeedFan is reading 53. I can't tell for sure though because Nvidia's readings are always higher then SpeedFan's readings. I don't have good case flow, I have an HP Pavilion case that just has a small case fan. I can hear the CPU and GPU fans going a lot but it's almost always when I'm playing games or watching videos. Sometimes I hear them kick on for no apparent reason or while doing simple internet browsing but they don't stay on long. CPU temps are always mid-high 30 degrees (C) so no problems there. Another thing to note is that it's 77 degrees (F) in the room my computer is in if that matters. That's a good 5 degrees higher then most people's houses/offices thermos are set at.


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

you have to setup a log with either speedfan or nvidia, and play a game. you cant measure the temp after you close the game as the temp lowers almost instantly. if the log doesnt show the card going above 80c, its not great but its not really that dangerous. if its like 90c+, you could run into issues eventually.


----------

